# chuck (and 'but)



## Griff (Sep 4, 2006)

I put a 10 pound chuck on the WSM at 8:15 pm. I'm doing an all nighter.




Earlier I did some 'but -- halibut deep fried.









Griff


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 4, 2006)

Good luck Griff.  What are you planning on doing to the Chuck? Pulled beef?

Halibut looks great!


----------



## Finney (Sep 4, 2006)

The fish looks great.  Wish I had some right now.
Keep us updated on the beefus.


----------



## Griff (Sep 4, 2006)

Finished pics.









We had great beef sandwiches for lunch.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks great Griff!
What kind of rub did you use, and how long did it take? (you mentioned something about sammies for lunch) did it take that long to cook?


----------



## Griff (Sep 4, 2006)

Puff

I used Wolfe Rub (I don't have any Bold). It took from 8pm until about 8:30am. An easy overnighter in the WSM. I really like the beefy taste of chuck.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 4, 2006)

fantastic....that's it...I'm gonna do beef next.


----------



## Unity (Sep 4, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> We had great beef sandwiches for lunch.
> 
> Griff


Your pulled beef isn't as tidy as the pulled pork the guys turned in at SOTB.  :P  Makes my mouth water, though.

--John  8) 
(I can't let Jody see the pic Puff took, or she'll want my pulled pork to look that pretty.   )


----------



## cleglue (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks good Griff...I haven't done a chuck roast before.  I need to try one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Griff that do look mighty tasty and will join in agreement on the good taste of chuck.  Now my expuriences with chuck roast on the pit is sorta  limited and results is surely mixed.  I usually turn the warden loose on it in the house just to be on the safe side Seems like the few times I have tried it the only way to get it tendered up afore it turned to beef jerky was to wrap it...or maybe I just chickened out when it started looking dry and would have been mo betta served to have skipped the foil and just kept on cooking.   Since  you didnt mention it..guessing you dont wrap em? Now is this hot or cold?  If you dont wrap do you think it would take a tight environment high moisture content pit such as a WSM to make it fittin without the use of the New Yawk crutch? Recall vividly the last one I done was on the gas grill and it was a wrapped model.  Showed 190 on the insta gauge and passed the poke test nicely and when I brought it in the house it was still tough.  Chuck apparently pokes different than brisket cuz I woulda bet a person woulda been able to eat it with a spoon. Thanks for any input.   

bigwheel




			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> I used Wolfe Rub (I don't have any Bold). It took from 8pm until about 8:30am. An easy overnighter in the WSM. I really like the beefy taste of chuck.
> 
> Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> I used Wolfe Rub (I don't have any Bold). It took from 8pm until about 8:30am. An easy overnighter in the WSM. I really like the beefy taste of chuck.
> 
> Griff


No bold.......what's up wit dat?

Anyways the chuck takes on a whole new taste when it's smoked. I still can't believe the difference. Never again will a chuck roast touch an oven in my house!
Great job Griff


----------



## Griff (Sep 4, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Since  you didnt mention it..guessing you dont wrap em? Now is this hot or cold?



I usually foil at 165* but I celebrated last night (paid off the mortgage) and drank too much Knob Creek. Consequently, I didn't check the temp any during the night, and it was at 185* when I drug my hungover butt out of bed at 8am. I went ahead and took it to 190* without foiling. The finished pic was hot right before I took it off the WSM. I didn't notice any difference and might not fool with the foil the next time. And it's a "Texas crutch" -- not a New York crutch.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Finney (Sep 5, 2006)

Good looking meat there Griff.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 5, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hey Griff that do look mighty tasty and will join in agreement on the good taste of chuck.  Now my expuriences with chuck roast on the pit is sorta  limited and results is surely mixed.  I usually turn the warden loose on it in the house just to be on the safe side Seems like the few times I have tried it the only way to get it tendered up afore it turned to beef jerky was to wrap it...or maybe I just chickened out when it started looking dry and would have been mo betta served to have skipped the foil and just kept on cooking.   Since  you didnt mention it..guessing you dont wrap em? Now is this hot or cold?  If you dont wrap do you think it would take a tight environment high moisture content pit such as a WSM to make it fittin without the use of the New Yawk crutch? Recall vividly the last one I done was on the gas grill and it was a wrapped model.  Showed 190 on the insta gauge and passed the poke test nicely and when I brought it in the house it was still tough.  Chuck apparently pokes different than brisket cuz I woulda bet a person woulda been able to eat it with a spoon. Thanks for any input.
> 
> bigwheel




Jeff,
     Chuck is a different animal than a brisket.  Pretty stringy piece of meat and needs a considerable time to break down to be real tender.  I foil at 165* and pull when it hits 200-205* and let sit and rest for several hours before pulling.  If done right it will pull like a butt, but the meat will come off in strands vs. chunks like a butt.  Chuck is one of my favorite pieces of meat to cook and eat!  


BTW Griff, nice looking grub!


----------



## Finney (Sep 5, 2006)

Curses... foiled again. [smilie=rlp_smilie_130.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 5, 2006)

Well thanks for the chuck tips and congrats on getting that pesky old mortage outta the way.  Sounds like a great event to be celebrating. 

bigwheel


[/quote]
I usually foil at 165* but I celebrated last night (paid off the mortgage) and drank too much Knob Creek. Consequently, I didn't check the temp any during the night, and it was at 185* when I drug my hungover butt out of bed at 8am. I went ahead and took it to 190* without foiling. The finished pic was hot right before I took it off the WSM. I didn't notice any difference and might not fool with the foil the next time. And it's a "Texas crutch" -- not a New York crutch.

Griff[/quote]


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Larry..sounds like a good plan.  Marking the procedure down in my memory banks. 

bigwheel





			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> Chuck is a different animal than a brisket.  Pretty stringy piece of meat and needs a considerable time to break down to be real tender.  I foil at 165* and pull when it hits 200-205* and let sit and rest for several hours before pulling.  If done right it will pull like a butt, but the meat will come off in strands vs. chunks like a butt.  Chuck is one of my favorite pieces of meat to cook and eat!
> 
> 
> BTW Griff, nice looking grub!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 6, 2006)

wow   10lb chuck, that was a big'n.....looks great


----------

